#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Αναζήτηση ψηφιοπημένου (μορφή Cad) χάρτη Αττικής / Παλαιού Φαλήρου

## Ellital

Καλησπερα σε ολους, βρισκομαι στο εξωτερικο και για ακαδημαικο σκοπο θα μου ητανε χρησιμος χαρτης της περιοχης Αττικης (σε μορφη Cad) και πιο συγκεκριμενα της παρακτιας περιοχης του Παλαιου Φαληρου (Μητροπολιτκο Παρκο και περιξ)... καθε βοηθεια θα ητανε ωφελιμη, σε περιπτωση που δεν βρεθει θα φροντισω να προβω σε ψηφιοποιηση μεσω Google Earth παρολο που με ανησυχει η σχετικη ανακριβεια που θα εχω, οπως  και να εχει σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!  :Χαρούμενος: 

ΥΓ. Δεν ξερω αν επελεξα τη σωστη κατηγορια ωστε να αναρτησω το  θεμα...

----------


## Xάρης

Θα σου πρότεινα να επικοινωνήσεις με την τεχνική υπηρεσία του Δήμου.
Ενδεχομένως να βρεθεί κάποιος που να είναι πρόθυμος να σε βοηθήσει και να έχει πρόσβαση σε τέτοιους χάρτες αν υπάρχουν και είναι διαθέσιμοι.

Δες και ΕΔΩ.
Στο "Σχετικά" θα βρεις στοιχεία επικοινωνίας με τους δημιουργούς.

----------


## Ellital

Χάρη σε ευχαριστώ πολυ! Θα επικοινωνήσω μαζί τους.

----------

